# Is anyone running a Meth setup on their TTRS or their Mk2 TT?



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

So I'm trying to gain info from anyone who has installed a methanol injection kit on their MK2 TT. I'm familiar with the set up on the MK4 R32 but not on a TT. Which company have you used? How is your car running after the set up. I'm thinking Snow Performance Stg 2 MAF Boost Cooler.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Some people in the UK are running meth/water injection. There is a UK vendor that is pretty popular, but then again they are local to that group relatively speaking. Check out vagoc.co.uk for the forum. They are much further ahead than US TT-RS owners in terms of modifications. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> Some people in the UK are running meth/water injection. There is a UK vendor that is pretty popular, but then again they are local to that group relatively speaking. Check out vagoc.co.uk for the forum. They are much further ahead than US TT-RS owners in terms of modifications.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the tip I'll check it out


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Aem or aquamist


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

i would never consider modding this car as it is completely perfect the way it is!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

lpriley32 said:


> i would never consider modding this car as it is completely perfect the way it is!


you cant miss what you dont know


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> you cant miss what you dont know


Said the person that is installing APR stage 3.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Poverty said:


> Aem or aquamist


What do you like, or dislike about those two set ups?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Said the person that is installing APR stage 3.


exactly, the car is so much better with mods


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

RisR32 said:


> What do you like, or dislike about those two set ups?


AEM straighforward install, quality components, good price.

Aquamist, full 3d system, more involved install, expensive, but best on market.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I really would like to know more info on this.

I have Devil's Own kit installed on my 1.8T car. Definitely a day and night difference!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

goodspeedperformance.com did a custom meth setup on a TT-RS that looks very nice. See thread: TT-RS Meth Thread


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Goodspeed charges over $2000 for their custom fabricated meth kit... Just FYI.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

bigstu said:


> goodspeedperformance.com did a custom meth setup on a TT-RS that looks very nice. See thread: TT-RS Meth Thread



Woah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Goodspeed charges over $2000 for their custom fabricated meth kit... Just FYI.


crazy money. And the tanks in the worst possible place too


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

WI = a bit of a hack, IMO. A hack that works, but a hack none the less.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

What are the benefits of this kit?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Poverty said:


> crazy money. And the tanks in the worst possible place too


I agree... Ok, they fabricated the kit in house, but damn, its a tank and some nozzles, and over the counter meth inj parts. Not really $2000 worth of ingenuity. 

Looks the business though, really clean install, and look.... but im a function before form kinda guy. 

They are the closest shop to me that I know deals with the TT RS, and have had 4-5 go through them for tunes and bolt ons, but I cant justify their markup at the moment, for fab and labor work.

I guess it comes from the fact they are in an upscale area and deal with higher end AWD cars as in the GTR, Porsche, Lambos etc... so the prices creep up for the lower models.

that money should go to bolt ons that dont need a refill first.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

jmofo said:


> What are the benefits of this kit?


you can run crappy 91 oct gas without risking pulling timing thus lowering boost and robbing power, prevents knock and pre ignition which can harm your motor. Its really effective for the hot air here in AZ. 

You can raise the boost levels on a tune for more power running a meth inj kit. thus more powa.... 

i have never ran an inj kit on any of my cars before though, so I cant elaborate for first hand experiences.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with you dan s.

What I don't like about this kit:

It's too obvious to Audi techs.

It's at the highest and furthest point of the front bumper, Ruins the weight distro even more.

If you have a crash and the tank splits there is potential for fire. Even a 50/50 mix will ignite in a hit engine bay.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Poverty said:


> I agree with you dan s.
> 
> What I don't like about this kit:
> 
> ...


100% agree with tank placement. I still feel that it should remain in the trunk. Plus it looks kind of odd and takes away from the beauty of the engine bay.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Poverty said:


> I agree with you dan s.
> 
> What I don't like about this kit:
> 
> ...




For bringing the car to Audi, they say its easily removable, cpl disconnects and about a 20 min removal. I still prefer it to be in the aft of the car. They said they didnt do this, as they didnt want to take the time to figure out how to rout the extra hoses to the back of the car... Well, to answer that, its not what you want, its what the customer wants.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Yupz, that kit is too easy to spot.

On my 1.8T car, I ended up using my windshield washer bottle to hold the water-meth mixture.
I assume this way is also possible for the TT-RS for those are willing to sacrifice the usage of their windshield washer?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Dan.S said:


> you can run crappy 91 oct gas without risking pulling timing thus lowering boost and robbing power, prevents knock and pre ignition which can harm your motor. Its really effective for the hot air here in AZ.
> 
> You can raise the boost levels on a tune for more power running a meth inj kit. thus more powa....
> 
> i have never ran an inj kit on any of my cars before though, so I cant elaborate for first hand experiences.


More benefits of running this kit:
1. Cooler engine temperature
2. Cleans up the carbon build-ups


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> On my 1.8T car, I ended up using my windshield washer bottle to hold the water-meth mixture.
> I assume this way is also possible for the TT-RS for those are willing to sacrifice the usage of their windshield washer?


That would be awesome! Would make it look cleaner, and wouldn't add weight. I never use my windshield wiper fluid anyway cuz I don't want to make my whole car dirty just to have a semi clean windshield.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

dogdrive said:


> Yupz, that kit is too easy to spot.
> 
> On my 1.8T car, I ended up using my windshield washer bottle to hold the water-meth mixture.
> I assume this way is also possible for the TT-RS for those are willing to sacrifice the usage of their windshield washer?


Yeah, this is generally the method of choice I know of when adding meth inj. Its so easy and simple. 

But again, GoodSpeed didnt want to give up washer functionality.... bla.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Yupz, that kit is too easy to spot.
> 
> On my 1.8T car, I ended up using my windshield washer bottle to hold the water-meth mixture.
> I assume this way is also possible for the TT-RS for those are willing to sacrifice the usage of their windshield washer?


SO........
You take the car in for an oil change. They see that your washer fluid is low, and top it up for you. Now you have a meth+water+washer fluid injection system. You would definitely want to top it up with your own fluid before going to the dealer!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> SO........
> You take the car in for an oil change. They see that your washer fluid is low, and top it up for you. Now you have a meth+water+washer fluid injection system. You would definitely want to top it up with your own fluid before going to the dealer!


Ive seen washer fluid used.... read this link: If your strapped, just run water.

http://connect.docuter.com/documents/1227296284abd501c95ca41253920796.pdf


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

You do not lose any functionality of the washer fluid tank at all when running water/meth and the tank as a reservoir.

Most cold climate washer fluids contain methanol, and the rest is water.



> +20 F Washer Fluid - Contains approximately 7% methanol.
> 0 F Washer Fluid - Contains approximately 23% methanol.
> -10 F Washer Fluid - Contains approximately 28% methanol.
> -20 F Washer Fluid - Contains approximately 35% methanol.
> ...



So you can completely use the washer reservoir as a meth injection reservoir AND retain stock functions to clean your windshield. Just top it off before a dealer visit and request them to NOT top off washer fluid.

One downside to this though is that its a little more work to access the reservoir for the fitting installs and running the meth lines, versus using that custom reservoir posted earlier. But to save $2,000?


----------

